# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Problem with writing down too weird or perverted dreams :D

## PhilipJFry

The topic says it.

I'm afraid my parents or my brother will find my dream journal so I can't really write down the weird/perverted dreams which make about 30%-50% of all my dreams. I need a solution here!   ::mrgreen:: 

I mean, it's totally normal to have these dreams but written down they seem 10 times worse! They'll think I'm a psycho or something... Well, maybe not but still.

Should I just write everything down and hope they'll never find the Journal?

For example, in my last dream my mom told me that her and my dad had never had sex... (!)  ::mrgreen::  took me a while to think "Wait a minute..!"

----------


## jay dawg

man you dont WANT to know my last pervish dream...oh god was it bad...

take my advice.. DONT WRITE THESE DOWN, TRY TO FORGET THEM

----------


## TB

I agree with Jay Dawg. Don't write those down.

I've had some extremely perverse and sexual dreams recently, really heavy stuff, but you just have to let it go. I haven't even typed them into my DJ here.

TB

----------


## MarthaM

You could try using abbreviations or making your own code.  But then I don't 
write down these dreams either.  

 :Oops:  

I just now realized this.

 :Eek:

----------


## Seeker

You know, you could use an electronic medium like Word or Notepad and then encrypt them.

----------


## TygrHawk

You know your parents better than anyone here.  Do your parents know that you are interested in lucid dreaming?  Would they respect your privacy if you told them "I'm keeping a journal of my dreams, and I'd appreciate it if you didn't read it"?  

Also, consider that they probably have, or have had, dreams that are just as odd as yours at some time in their life.  Perhaps they wouldn't think twice about the content of your dreams, as long as they know that they are, after all, just dreams.

And you could always use the Dream Journal feature here at DreamViews -- unless you think they're going to be getting online to check up on you.  Or, you could type up your dreams in Notepad, and then use some sort of encryption program to protect them from prying eyes.  (Damn you Seeker -- beat me to it!)   ::mrgreen:: 

It's a difficult thing, to be sure.  I'm not worried about parents or siblings, and if you look at my Dream Journal on DV (which I have been sadly neglecting lately), you'll see some things that will likely raise your eyebrows.  But even so, there is some dream content that I am hesitant to put up where everyone can see it, for fear that I will be judged unfairly.

----------


## PhilipJFry

I guess eventually these dreams will stop if I totally ignore them? ...or not

I mean... I can't walk up to my desk in the middle of the night, just to write down my perverted dream on my computer... Hell, I barely have the willpower to write the normal dreams on the journal beside my bed! I do have a laptop but it's a little tricky to put it near my bed... It overheats easily.

I guess I'll focus on the suitable-for-all-ages-dreams   ::mrgreen::

----------


## fajam00m00

I'm surprised no one suggested the Private Journal Entry feature. I've used that one for one of my super perverted dreams in fear of someone checking DVs. No problem yet....

----------


## jay dawg

> _Originally posted by fajam00m00_
> *I'm surprised no one suggested the Private Journal Entry feature. I've used that one for one of my super perverted dreams in fear of someone checking DVs. No problem yet....*




i bet the admins read those all the time. j/k

phil, if you are worried about forgetting the dreams and hurting your recall or whatever, just write down the setting or a title so you can remember the dream. i doubt you would want to remember them anyway.

----------


## kimpossible

I think I'll write a self-encrypting dream journal application.  Something like blowfish or triple-des so it's secure, and a panic-key to immediately encrypt and clear the screen if you're approached.

Give me a few days...  :wink2:

----------


## DuB

I just write them down anyway in the journal beside my bed, then later in the day after I transfer my entries to my PC (to which access is restricted, plus I can easily hide and/or encrypt anything), I rip the page out of the journal and throw it away. I have all of my journal entries organized on my hard disk, I just don't post them all on DreamViews. If someone can get to those entries on my PC, then by God they deserve to read them! lol

----------


## Glitch

If you feel you should be writing them down, just buy a small lock box just big enough for your journals plus a couple more for the future. If your worried about a key, get one with a combonation type lock and take out your journal everynight before bed and put it back in the morning.   If your parents are the type's who will get mad about you keeping secerets from them, and are the type of person who builds funiture for themself, build something usefull for every day life but add a hidden compartment. I'd suggest using the "Chinese Puzzle Box" style to access it, so it will be harder to find by accident.  ::wink::  

Just for note I live on my own and do write down any dreams or thoughts I feel I need to get out.  As a safty measure I place disclamers or the like every now and then in the event it gets read after my death by accedent or old age, to help clear up any misleading entries.(I have a tendency to come across as suicidal and/or psycopathic at times)   ::roll::

----------


## Sengo

Hey,

    I've found that if they are really that disturbing, you wont have much problem recalling them withough writing them down. I've had a few dreams that I never wrote down because I did not like them, but because I didn't like them I remembered them. 

Hope this helps,

Nick

----------


## yayotters

Could post the Dreamviews with private option checked(as stated)log off dreamviews and make sure the login screen doesn't contain your password, this is a pain if you often visit Dreamviews though. Storing the file with a random filename would work also, put it somewhere it wouldn't be (windows folder and more folders below it work but that may be a bti more obvious)

----------


## AirRick101

If you thought about posting them online...stop yourself!  JK, I wouldn't be surprised by perverse dreams, we've all had our fair share.

You are obviously uncomfortable putting into material form the things you consider unacceptable from your subconscious mind.  I know I have.  I even have some reservations about writing in a journal in fear that someone might find it, or even what I type online, that's even more vulnerable, because it's replicable.

Try to deal with what you can in the moment, but also practice getting used to the idea of being bluntly honest.  It will take a while, but I think it would be worth it.  By all means, don't surpress those dreams.  Store'em away mentally, and find the best way possible to catalogue them whilst keeping safe.

----------


## Darkness

So would you say that you shoudn't write down innapropriate dreams. I guess if my parents read them, I would be really pissed off because it's not theres and they should respect my privace. But I don't know how much it would really embarass me.  ::?:

----------


## andorf

> i bet the admins read those all the time. j/k [/b]



they can read private dj entries?  now thats just wrong.

anyway my origonal dj was a thin book which i kept concealed in a DVD case with my movie collection which is near my bed anyway.now i just write them online.

----------


## DREAM_WEAVER

you could keep a notepad by your bed and still write them down in the middle of the night, just when you get up put it into your computer and then destroy the paper

----------


## Ghazal

Hmm, i better cross my ones out then...

----------


## gparent

You could lock it with a code cadena. If you can't remember it, you can smash the box open. But if they do, you can seriously give them a beating. (In... a good sense)

----------


## Amethyst Star

> _Originally posted by andorf_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				i bet the admins read those all the time. j/k
> 			
> ...



The only people who could potentially read the private DJ entries are those two people who manage this site, Seeker and Icedawg.  Ice deals mainly with the code, so if it was anyone it would probably be him.

However, they don't read them.  I know I wouldn't even want to read them, as some of my dreams are rated Mature.  Those I don't even post here at DV, but that's just me.  As for your own journal, just come up with a symbol or word to take replace the content. If you're really unsure or it makes you very uncomfortalbe, then don't write them down.  Sometimes I'll write down "something happened" and leave it at that.

From personal experience, these dreams won't just go away, but you can come to a point where for the most part you can say no and stop something from happening.    It really just depends.

----------


## RooJ

Use a whiteboard,
Ive been using a smallish (just bigger then A4) whiteboard due to the fact that i didnt want to add pointless dreams to my journal (which isnt a normal journal, its an experiment to get more LD's). I can now write dreams down, choose which ones to add to my journal and can simply wipe off dreams im not interested in when i choose. 
Another good thing about this is you still get the bonuses of better dream recall as you would from normal note taking and journalling, because your still forcing yourself to remember and to write dreams down.

Infact even if you write all your dreams in a journal i would suggest a whiteboard. Its easier to take notes, keywords and other information before putting it together neatly in a journal (how many of you waste paper scribbling notes before adding them to your journal?   ::-P:  ).

>RooJ

----------


## paulo1b

Let's consider this the other way around:
You fear someone who knows you could read them, right ?

What if the most secretive way to have them written down was to publish them (anonymously of course) ?

One says the more conspicuous, the less noticed.

Your parents would never think those writings belong to you if by misfortune they should come across them ...

Dunno, might be an inanity ...

----------


## Callista

Do what I do--write them down on your computer; number or date them rather than name them, put them inside a folder under one of the programs in Program Files, name the folder "dat" or "net" or something equally computerish, remove the file extensions, and leave them there. Nobody bothers to look at what they think is sure to be computer jibberish!

----------


## GinNTonic

I usually write the things I dont want people to read in japanese. That seems pretty safe, I think, even after my death... The problem is, its tricky to write in japanese when you're not really awake. Therefore, I usually first write in swedish, and then translate the worst dreams into japanese, when I am fully awake. 

So the answer to your question is simple, learn japanese!    ::wink::

----------


## David

I keep my journal in My Documents / Dream Journal as a Word document.  Some of my family uses this computer.... *shrug*

I guess it's because my journal is rather boring.

----------


## Likenight

I always have notes near my bed and write down every dream. Then I rewrite it to computer. If I have a perverted dream, I simply hide page which contains it and rewrite it when Im sure my parents dont watch me. Analyzing my perverted dreams often shocking me, but Im saying to myself: You must be strong! It was only dream. Youre only one who knows it, so dont fear!

Homosexual behavior would be my dream sign   ::D:

----------


## nightshade

I use Advanced Diary which has password protection. I still don't write these dreams down I guess I'm a little paranoid about that  ::D:

----------


## Axis

Hey *PhilipJFry*.

I have a small metal box next to my bed that I made from scratch. Just a simple lock and key deal, but Ive hidden the key in a place where no one could look but me. 

I keep my numerous journals from past year or so in another box that I made.

Simple, but it works.


- Axis

----------


## Merlock

Hm, an old thread but nonetheless.
If you live around people that will do something that intrudes on your privacy then I'd suggest moving out...or commiting mass genocide within your household. Either way would work if you're surrounded by immature and disprespectful imbiciles.
It takes quite an amount of pitiful insolence to do something against the request of another concerning his/her own privacy, especially when that other is someone within a small social circle such as family, friends, etc.

----------


## Sortilegio

Sort of an old topic.

Anyway, here is my take, everybody has sick/peverted/etc/etc dreams, everybody!, so it doesn't make it wrong if you narrate your dream in a notepad or something, If someone else reads it and says it is sick/peverted/etc/etc then they are being a bore, because they might as well had one like it.

Now if your problem is that you don't want others to read it, there is the simple solution to hide it. I really wouldn't belive if anyone here tells me they can't hide something.

----------


## PlayWithFire

hmm, interesting topic

i live alone, and keep a personal journal. I find it better to write them by my bed side, rather then having to walk to a PC. If i get a laptop someday, that may change. 

but, i have dreams that i don't want to remember, so i never write them down. Even if that means leaving a blank page in the journal.

----------


## mongreloctopus

writing down embarassing dreams is a good practice in ridding yourself of shame.  shame is for suckers

----------


## PenguinLord13

I don't generallly have majorly perverted dreams, and if I have a part in a dream that I feel is too perverted to share publicly I just don't go into detail. From what I've noticed, if you read your entry from earlier, then you will remember it rather accurately, even if you had trouble describing it, so in the journal it was rather vague. If you don't want someone to know, be vague about it. Putting it as a private entry here on dream views, encrypting it, or hiding it in a safe/where it wont be found is probably a good idea anyways though.

----------


## imported_Berserk_Exodus

> _Originally posted by PhilipJFry_
> *The topic says it.
> 
> I'm afraid my parents or my brother will find my dream journal so I can't really write down the weird/perverted dreams which make about 30%-50% of all my dreams. I need a solution here! *
> 
> I mean, it's totally normal to have these dreams but written down they seem 10 times worse! They'll think I'm a psycho or something... Well, maybe not but still.
> 
> Should I just write everything down and hope they'll never find the Journal?
> 
> For example, in my last dream my mom told me that her and my dad had never had sex... (!)  took me a while to think "Wait a minute..!"*



One must do what one must.

That's like saying giving kids violent video games will make them go cap someone in the head the next day with a cat launcher.

----------


## PhilipJFry

I figured that I remember a dream by the simplest entry. If, for example I had a dream with different girls and animals or something even sicker I just have to write things like: "I was with some girls and animals and _something_ happened. the end"

So I have learned that this isn't really a major problem  :smiley:

----------


## Courtney Mae

Ahh, just write them down in your journal here.  It's ok, we'll still love you even if you are a pervert.   ::wink::

----------


## danbarber

> _Originally posted by MarthaM_
> *You could try using abbreviations or making your own code.*



Thats what I do, in a way.

----------


## Rainbow Werewolf

I thought about that too. GPG is open-source.

Would you use VB.NET, C#, C++, or Java?

I had thought about making a whole Lucid Dreaming application to offer insights from this site, but finding the time would probably be impossible.





> _Originally posted by kimpossible_
> *I think I'll write a self-encrypting dream journal application.  Something like blowfish or triple-des so it's secure, and a panic-key to immediately encrypt and clear the screen if you're approached.
> 
> Give me a few days...*

----------


## PhilipJFry

> _Originally posted by Courtney_
> *Ahh, just write them down in your journal here.  It's ok, we'll still love you even if you are a pervert. *



I see someone is curious about something...  ::mrgreen:: 

(You guys love me?)

----------


## TygrHawk

Heh, drives me nuts when I go to read someone's journal and it's filled with PRIVATE ENTRY.   :tongue2:    But I can understand why.

----------


## Harkell

My writing is so terrible (particularly when I'm half asleep) that even I have trouble reading it. You could try Da Vinci's famous mirror writing.  ::D:

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

> _Originally posted by PhilipJFry_
> *
> 
> I see someone is curious about something... 
> 
> (You guys love me?)*



the poster was probably 100% serious. i would have no problems with anyone here based on the content of their dreams. actually i doubt any kind of behavior would cause me to have and changed feelings towards people because i have no idea how they live, who are we to judge? go ahead and post whatever you want, and chances are this site is so open no one will think twice.

----------


## juroara

::D:   me and my friend share our dreams often. and if something happened in her dream that shes a little embarrased to talk about, or she doesn't want to get in details she'll simply say

"stuff happened..and then..other stuff happened....that kinda stuff..oh oh...and the other kinda stuff happened too!"

stuuuuuuuuffff!

and having siblings, trust me. they'll find it. they'll read it. even if they do respect your privacy, they might accidently...find it!

----------


## N

I have this problem too  ::cry::   that's why i haven't any dj 

but you give me some ideas  ::wink::   so i'll try   ::D:  


 PhilipJFry  thanks  ::wink::

----------


## Courtney Mae

> _Originally posted by PhilipJFry_
> *
> 
> I see someone is curious about something... 
> 
> (You guys love me?)*



Yes, we love you.

----------


## Ariox

You could always take your note book and hide it in one of the unlimited little nooks in your bed room. There's under the matress, high shelf in the closet, behind books in the book case, in a storage box, etc. Nobody here could fairly say that it would be too hard to find good place.  :wink2:

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by PhilipJFry_
> *The topic says it.
> 
> I'm afraid my parents or my brother will find my dream journal so I can't really write down the weird/perverted dreams which make about 30%-50% of all my dreams. I need a solution here! *
> 
> I mean, it's totally normal to have these dreams but written down they seem 10 times worse! They'll think I'm a psycho or something... Well, maybe not but still.
> 
> Should I just write everything down and hope they'll never find the Journal?
> 
> For example, in my last dream my mom told me that her and my dad had never had sex... (!)  took me a while to think "Wait a minute..!"*



Euphemism. 

The dream journal is yours.  do you suppose you will forget what your own euphemisms mean.  

What does "I embraced my girlfriend" mean?

If you suppose that is too close for comfort, then "I met my girlfriend, and we talked".  You'll remember what that really meant, or it no longer matters. 

Sometimes I read my own dream journal, and I can remember and relate to none of it, but that was all decades ago.  I was a different person then.  None of it applies.  

In dreams that still apply to your life, you will remember what your euphemisms refer to.

----------

